# String Wire Thru Flat Roof



## Jamie Girard (Jun 22, 2004)

I need to put a Antenna wire down through the flat roof on a Santa Fe style home to accommodate an entertainment center in the midle of the house. Is there some sort of apparatus that is designed for this? If so, where would I find one? Thanks.


----------



## Grumpy (Dec 12, 2003)

I highly recommend against this but it's done all the time with HVAC. Check a roofing supply shop and ask for a wire penetration flashing.


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

There's got to be a better way.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

Marine stores have what they call 'cable outs' they also carry a sealant called 5200 made by 3M. 5200 is made for constant pressure below the waterline on yachts. Install the cable out per directions and goob the entire install with the 5200, be liberal. Anchor the cable as near as possible to the co to prevent flexing. Pray to God that you don't have to remove it. Liberal amounts of mineral spirits on a rag, not paper, will clean up 5200 prior to curing. After that all bets are off, a heat gun will soften it.


----------

